# POC 4 Shooting Schedule



## Fisch (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone know of a place that has the shooting schedule for Pirates of the Carribean 4?
I know they are supposed to be filming on Kauai until August.

Al


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2010)

They are filming there right now - at the Cocoa Palms.  Before that they were at Allerton Gardens.  Next they will be on a private estate with a waterfall, and then they are going to Oahu...  Or that's the local word, anyway.  You can see the tents and lights at Cocoa Palms, so I know that part is correct at least.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 13, 2010)

Coco palms??

Why would them film a dump?  Guess I'll watch the movie to find out.

Sterling


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Jul 13, 2010)

We were on Kauai late June and they were filming at Ke'e. We took a catamaran tour and saw them. Then we went to Tunnels. People had to park at a field across from Tunnels and they had a shuttle to transport them to Ke'e due to not enought parking spots. The filming area was separated with orange cones (as seen from catamaran). Here is a pic of the "Base Camp" sign on 6/30/10.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Coco palms??
> 
> Why would them film a dump?  Guess I'll watch the movie to find out.
> 
> Sterling



I believe the are filming outside on the grounds at night.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Jul 13, 2010)

Trailers at the soccer field in Hanalei (behind the green Wai..... Church). First time I am attaching document. I don't know how others can post large picture. When I resize to less than 100kb, it's so small.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2010)

To post a full-sized picture, it must first be uploaded to a website like photobucket.com, which is free.

Here's how I upload pictures:


Resize your pic so it's no more than 600 wide for a horizontal pic or 450 wide for a vertical pic.

Go to www.photobucket.com and open a free acct.

Upload your picture and save it:
1. click on My Album tab
2. click browse
3. choose photo stored on your computer
4. click open
5. click upload
6. click save and continue
You will see your picture in you photobucket "album." Under the picture there will be several url options. 

Click on IMG Code and the link will automatically be copied.

Then go to the TUG thread, add a post, type in your caption, and then paste the IMG Code.

You can click preview, before actually posting, to see if it looks the way you want.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Jul 13, 2010)

My other post was deleted by accident. We took a catamaran tour in June and saw them filming on Ke'e beach. Here is the "Base Camp" sign in Hanalei.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2010)

It's still there - see post #4.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Jul 13, 2010)

I have photobucket account. I got the IMG link but when I paste it here, it kept saying invalid file.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is what the link should look like when you post it on TUG (except I added a space)-

[ IMG]http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh119/DeniseMM/LanaiView.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, Denise.

My son & daughter walked from Tunnels to Ke'e to check it out. They managed to use the zoom feature to take some pictures of film crew preparing a scene on the sand, 6/30/10.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 14, 2010)

We were there in Hanalei and saw the Base Camp sign and the trailers in the soccer field.  We saw the activity around Coco Palms, but thought they might be cleaning it up after all these years.  Like Sterling said, what a dump!


----------



## tompalm (Jul 14, 2010)

They are suppose to be at the shooting range close to Hanamua Bay, or Hawaii Kai on Oahu tomorrow on July 15th.  We will be there and let you know if anything is worth looking at.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 16, 2010)

Drove by Blow Hole today between Sandy's Beach and Hanauma Bay and they had a big set up on the beach.  There were two cranes in the parking lot lowering everything down to the beach area.  There was also a lot of traffic.  If you wanted to really take a look, you had to park at Sandy's Beach and walk up the road.  It was a bright sunny day and too much sun for us.  We just kept driving, but it was interesting to see.  They are suppose to be there tomorrow.  I think the shooting range is just a parking area for all the equipment and not much happening there.  You might be able to park there and walk, but I think that Sandy's is closer.


----------



## tmcasey (Jul 29, 2010)

*Any pirates 4 updates*

Hi all. Any updates on pirates film locations? I am in hawaii now and mydaughter would love to see a production set  Saw some photos online at the gossip sites noting they are now filming on Maui. I am thinking they must be wrong.   
Any spottings among Tuggers?


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 29, 2010)

The black pearl is over in Kaneohe harbor.  They were filming over there this week.


----------

